# So it's been 4 months now...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't realized that it was at that point already. The first month or so dragged on.

I never thought things would get better, and there are still ups and downs with regard to dealing with the ex. But, on the whole things are a lot better.

The most important thing is, that my kids are finally showing signs of adjusting to their new situation. My daughter's tutor and teacher both report great improvements. My daughter's schooling was suffering even before my ex and I split up, and now that things are peaceful in the home, it's finally showing it's effects. My kids no longer fight the way they used to, it was pretty bad to watch them hit each other etc. Now, they bicker like siblings.

I've been dating a really great guy for about a month, yeah, it was really too soon I think, but we hit it off from the beginning, his kids are the same ages as mine, and he has been separated since last August. He's been really helpful in terms of tips on making the situation work. It just feels so right, and normal, I feel respected for once. But, I'm also having trouble giving 100 per cent, the trust thing keeps pulling me back, I guess that's normal.

So I guess this is what 4 months looks like.....


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hang in there, honey!


----------

